# Merry Christmas



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 14, 2008)

We had our annual holiday photo session today. The girls did not cooperate the best, but we did get a few pics. Most of our time was spent replacing bows, hats, etc




Here is our Christmas card for 2008.

*Merry Christmas *and *Happy New Year *to all of our Hee Haw friends!!


----------



## vetasst (Dec 14, 2008)

Awesome pictures. Merry Christmas to you and the girls from me and the candy crew.


----------



## GlacierRidge (Dec 14, 2008)

Cute pics!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 14, 2008)

Those girls are just too cute. Merry Christmas from Chocolate, Crackers and Willow. Love the card Tammy.


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 14, 2008)

What a great picture, I can just imagine what you went through to get that shot!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 16, 2008)

They are absolutely darling! They are angels with long ears! Merry Christmas from Cauctus Pete and Sweet William!


----------

